
Xerox PARC's Tool for Dealing with Twitter's "Information Overload" - avk
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/palo_alto_researchers_create_tool_for_dealing_with_twitter_information_overload.php
======
avk
Really excited to see this. Do you think it has legs?

I'm currently working on the same exact problem: <http://slipstre.am/>

~~~
petervandijck
If a large % of users have the problem you're trying to solve, they might
rather abandon twitter altogether than going to yet another tool to try to fix
it. And if not, you're building a product for a (by definition) niche
audience. Is going for a niche audience indeed the plan?

~~~
avk
Interesting point. I think Twitter can be overwhelming in the way that the
internet can be. People didn't abandon the internet just because it was hard
to navigate. They turned to Google.

------
mark_l_watson
This might be cool, I guess we have to wait and see. I have been experimenting
with the free "garden hose" twitter stream (you get about 40 tweets per
second). Google and other companies get the full "fire hose" - amazing to see
something you tweeted show up in search results almost immediately.

------
w-ll
sons of the seedless watermelon scientist

